# Which free game are you going to get with Mario Kart 8?



## Jeremy (May 3, 2014)

If you register MK8 between its release date and July 31, you get a free Wii U game. 







I already have Pikmin, so I was thinking about Wind Waker.


----------



## CR33P (May 3, 2014)

i've played windwaker before, so i'm probably going to get pikmin 3 although i'm not sure if it's a fun game.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 3, 2014)

I'm definitely getting Wind Waker, I regret passing on the special edition Zelda wii u. Wind Waker is one of my favorite in the Zelda series, second only to Twilight Princess (which in my opinion is the best Zelda game).


----------



## Boidoh (May 3, 2014)

^I agree TLoZ:TP is the best.

I'll be getting NSMBU since I already have The Wind Waker HD and Pikmin 3, unless someone can convince me that Wii Party U is a good game.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 3, 2014)

Wind Waker HD for sure, I love me some RPG Games. <3 I'll be getting MK8 anyway, so this was perfectly convenient.


----------



## Jawile (May 3, 2014)

I'm planning on getting both Pikmin 3 and MK8 for my birthday. I already have Mario U and The Wind Waker, so I'll be getting Wii Party U. If I don't get Pikmin 3, I'll get that with the MK8 download code instead.


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm definitely getting Wind Waker, I regret passing on the special edition Zelda wii u. Wind Waker is one of my favorite in the Zelda series, second only to Twilight Princess (which in my opinion is the best Zelda game).



I have a special edition one  i think my store still has one in stock


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2014)

I'm thinking Wind Waker HD. Looks amazing


----------



## Byngo (May 3, 2014)

Pikmin 3. I've wanted to try it ever since it was released but I never got around to it.


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Wii Party doesn't really interest me, and the ONLY THREE GAMES I have for the Wii U are Luigi U, Pikmin, and Wind Waker.

So Mario Bros. U, I guess?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or else I'll give it to my bro, who's in college.


----------



## bwilkes (May 3, 2014)

I'm either getting New Super Mario Brothers U or Pikmin 3 :3


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2014)

First world problems: Already owning all of the games.

I'll probably give a game away on here!


----------



## Ashtot (May 3, 2014)

We're only missing Wii Party U, so that one.

Btw, in my experience Pikmin 3 is a waste, it just isn't that fun imo.


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Justin said:


> First world problems: Already owning all of the games.
> 
> I'll probably give a game away on here!



ikr XD

Ooh, I might give away a game as well, if my bro doesn't want it...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 3, 2014)

Pikmin 3, I've got the rest mostly.


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2014)

I might get Wii Party U though because I don't care for the New Super Mario Bros series.


----------



## chillv (May 4, 2014)

I might just give the code to someone because I have all four games on the list


----------



## Chromie (May 4, 2014)

Justin said:


> First world problems: Already owning all of the games.
> 
> I'll probably give a game away on here!



Ha, same here. I'm just going to see if I can sell the code and use the cash to buy Dual Destinies.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2014)

First world problems: I don't even own a Wii U


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 4, 2014)

I already own Pikmin 3 and NSMBU, and I own Wind Waker on GameCube. But I have no interest in Wii Party U, so I'll probably get Wind Waker HD.


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 4, 2014)

Are Wii Us really as amazing as people say?  Seeing this makes me want to get it, I'd love to play Windwaker again, in HD no less!


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 4, 2014)

I have all the games that are being offered in the giveaway.

I'll probably pick a random one (probably Wind Waker) and sell it on here.


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2014)

I have all of them except for wii party U. So I guess I'll get wii party U.


----------



## chillv (May 4, 2014)

I will give my behalf on each of these games.

New Super Mario Bros. U is great if you liked New Super Mario Bros. Wii and wanted more. There's also challenges which are... well, challenging. However, I don't think it is something you should get if you are looking for some new, fresh experience.

Wii Party U is only great if you have a lot of people to play with, and wii remotes. 

Wind Waker HD is great for anyone who hasn't played this game before, a zelda game before. I don't know about veterans though... However, 100%ing the game can be underwhelming

Pikmin 3 is great for Pikmin veterans and newcomers. However, the game is really short


----------



## unravel (May 5, 2014)

Gonna get WindWaker


----------



## Farobi (May 5, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Gonna get WindWaker


I want Wii Party U because BREAK ALL THE FURNITURE


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 5, 2014)

I'm going to get the Legend of Zelda, The wind waker in HD for the Wii U


----------



## xxLollyxx (May 5, 2014)

I'm getting New Mario Bros U. I have the special edition Wii U which came with Wind Waker. If not I'd probably be getting that one. It's like my favorite LoZ game


----------



## TheWonky (May 5, 2014)

I dunno if it's just the UK but I have a choice of 10 games so I'm probably gonna get windwaker, sonic lost world, wonder101 or party u


----------



## Piroshi (May 5, 2014)

I don't even have a Wii U, but I'm considering getting one now because Mario Kart 8 looks amazing. If I do I'd get Wind Waker since that's one of my favorite Zelda games.


----------



## Nymeri (May 5, 2014)

My country isn't part of Club Nintendo. I can't redeem my pin codes from all my games, and I won't be able to get a free game. This is starting to piss me off... Nintendo just keeps showing of all the good stuff I can't get >.>


----------



## VillageDweller (May 5, 2014)

A reminder to those in EU/AU that this promotion offers 10 games and not the 4 that NA gets. (i don't know why. lel)







So I could get NSMBU, Game and Wario, The Wonderful 101, Sonic Lost World or Mario and Sonic Sochi Winter Olympics blahblah.
Anyone want to recommend me one? lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

Nymeri said:


> My country isn't part of Club Nintendo. I can't redeem my pin codes from all my games, and I won't be able to get a free game. This is starting to piss me off... Nintendo just keeps showing of all the good stuff I can't get >.>



Welcome to Sweden.. (no not a pun to the TV series, but we don't have it either which sucks because I keep getting pins)


----------



## VillageDweller (May 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> Welcome to Sweden.. (no not a pun to the TV series, but we don't have it either which sucks because I keep getting pins)



oh and in reference to my post above this - ya some countries unfortunately can't take part. ): i don't know why they don't introduce them in these countries ):


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, I mean.. why like some countries can't get it. But on the other hand we banned the DoA games before so not surprised lelele.


----------



## Nymeri (May 5, 2014)

Yep, I live in Norway and it sucks that we scandinavians can't take part of it. I keep getting pins too, and it's just so sad to see them when I open a new game, knowing I can't use them.


----------



## ACNiko (May 5, 2014)

Imma get Pikmin 3, but I'm not sure the promotion will work in Sweden. I guess I can ask someone on TBT if they can register the code and give me the game.


----------



## a potato (May 5, 2014)

Either Wind Waker or Super Mario Bros. U.
But probably Wind Waker since every Mario game is practically just a remake.


----------



## JCnator (May 5, 2014)

Out of the 4 games offered after purchasing Mario Kart 8 on its launch month, I already own The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD and Pikmin 3. They're quite excellent games on their own, so I recommend to get one of them if you haven't! As for me, I guess I'll go with New Super Mario Bros. U. Despite from being too familiar for those who already played quite a number of Mario platformers, the game's much better suited to my gaming needs than Wii Party U.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 5, 2014)

I'm probably not going to get the bundle until November or something, but if I do get it earlier, I'll get the Wind Waker HD.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 8, 2014)

Wah, I don't know which one to choose, the UK has so much choice. I'm thinking Sonic Lost World for that awesome looking free DLC etc. But then I'd like W101. Hmmm and on the flip side I love collecting physical copies so which one would I not be bothered about not phisically owning...


----------



## Jennifer (May 8, 2014)

I'm getting Wii Party U. I don't care for Pikmin 3 (though, the holiday-themed DLC looks adorable) and I have the other two games.


----------



## ACNiko (May 14, 2014)

Good news, Scandinavians! 

http://mynintendonews.com/2014/05/1...tion-now-available-in-scandinavian-countries/


----------



## Cress (May 14, 2014)

Am I the only one that has all 4 games already? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mario3DWorld777 said:


> I have all the games that are being offered in the giveaway.
> 
> I'll probably pick a random one (probably Wind Waker) and sell it on here.



Well, I'm not the only one on here then!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 18, 2014)

I don't have any of the games listed except for NSMBU. I already own Wii Party, so I do not see a point in buying Wii Party U, which in my opinion, is practically the same game for my Wii U. That leaves me with Pikmin 3 and Wind Waker HD, which is where I'm having trouble deciding. I have played a Zelda game before, (Majora's Mask) but I have never played a game from the Pikmin series before. I want to go with Wind Waker because I played a bit of it at a demo at Walmart and enjoyed it, but I want to go with Pikmin 3 because it looks amazing, it has multiplayer, (I have a niece and nephew that would most likely enjoy playing Bingo Battle with.) and DLC. I don't know whether I should go with WWHD as I am bad with completing games (especially long games...) and I want something that people other than myself would enjoy. Thoughts?


----------

